

Being a startup doesn’t give you the right to spam users - knes
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/96a22e176b1

======
cardiffspaceman
And verify your user's email addresses. My name is not that common but five
people around the world have repeatedly entered my email address for various
things.

